# Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht



## TempestX1 (28. April 2011)

*Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*

Heute veröffentlichte Canonical die neue Version von Ubuntu Linux 11.04 auch bekannt unter dem Codenamen Natty Narwhal.

Hierbei handelt es sich um eine Linux Distribution welche zur Zeit eine sehr große Fangruppe hat und schon seit längere Zeit den 1. Platz der beliebesten Linux Distributionen auf Distrowatch.com führt.

Mit dabei ist diesmal der neue hauseigene Unity-Desktop welcher für Netbooks ausgelegt ist und den in vorigen Ubuntu Versionen bekannten Gnome Desktop ersetzt.
Zudem bietet Ubuntu von Haus aus nun die Office Suite LibreOffice an und kehrte somit OpenOffice den Rücken.
Als Linux Kernel wird die Version 2.6.38 verwendet welche neue Treiber für aktuelle Hardware mitbringt.

Ubuntu ist kostenlos im Internet als Live DVD zum ausprobieren herunterladbar und kann bei gefallen einfach über das
Installationsicon installiert werden.

Homepage | Ubuntu

Neben dem Standard-Ubuntu ist auch eine neue Version von Kubuntu erschienen welches den KDE als Desktopmanager verwendet und somit (wohl) eher für Desktoprechner ausgelegt ist.

Kubuntu | Friendly Computing


----------



## KILLTHIS (28. April 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*

Das klingt soweit sehr nett. Ich sollte ernsthaft über eine Linux-Distribution nachdenken.


----------



## TheMF6265 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*

morgen früh mal auf dem PC meiner Schwester ausprobieren


----------



## Sionix (29. April 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*

habs installiert...

es ist nicht schlecht, aber man brauch schon ein wenig gewöhnungszeit. die taskleist ist jetzt links angedockt und wird automatisch ausgeblendet. mal schaun, ob man das noch irgendwie ändern kann.

berichte mehr, wenn ichs mal ein paar tage getestet habe


----------



## AMD64X2-User (29. April 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*

Teste es gerade auf meinem Netbook!


----------



## cookiebrandt (29. April 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Teste es gerade auf meinem Netbook!


 
Dann mal her mit den Ersterfahrungen. War ja bei 10.10 etwas enttäuscht. Zu wenig Spielraum für Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (29. April 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*

Muss es noch parallel zum Windows installen! is aber bald fertig!


----------



## MG42 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*

Morgen werd ich mal neu booten und einfach von 10.10 auf 11.04 upgraden.
Mal sehen...
Wenn das so einfach bei M$ wäre.


----------



## Picco05 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*

upgrade von Kubuntu 10.10 auf Ubuntu 11.04 ohne Probleme.
Ich bin begeistert vom  neuen Ubuntu, es ist das erste bei dem von Anfang an alles richtig erkannt wird.
Nicht die üblichen Probleme mit der AMD Grafikkarte (5770) und es sieht guuuut aus.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (29. April 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*

Bin ebenfalls begeistert! Es startet nicht so träge wie Windows! Benötigt nicht alle Resourcen meines Netbooks was die Akkulaufzeit verlängert!! Von der Bedienung her ist es auch selbsterklärend! Man hat alles was man braucht!


----------



## Clawhammer (29. April 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*

Ich hab mir das jetzt auch gezogen werde es mit auch eine Seperate Partition packen und mir mal anschauen


----------



## Falk (29. April 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*

Als Alternative auf meinem Macbook Pro könnte es auch gar nicht so schlecht sein, allerdings ist Mac OS X auch eine solide Lösung. Aber werd es mir spätestens nächste woche mal anschauen. Blöde ist nur das Stromverbrauchsproblem der Kernel-Version...


----------



## Clawhammer (29. April 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*

bei mir kommt leider egal welches medium ich nehme immer einen Brennfehler....


----------



## MG42 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*

Verdammt, die Aktualisierung funz net... Werd mich mal im Ubuntu-Forum umhören müssen, wenn es weiterhin nicht klappt, Manche Pakete können nicht installiert werden, weil irgendwelche dafür benötigten Pakete vorher (!!!)  installiert hätten werden müssen... Verdammt, ich könnt grad . Ich werds wahrscheinlich mit der Holzhammer-Methode anpacken müssen, Iso laden, brennen, booten, formatieren, installen, fertig... Wenns irgendeine Möglichkeit gäbe dass ich das tun muss, bzw. es einfach ne Aktualisierung über die CD (Live CD), ja das könnte klappen...
Jedenfalls gabs schon schlechtes Feedback bei ubuntuusers, 11.04 ist ein Schritt in die falsche Richtung ! nach der Aktualisierung, die letzten Endes dem User die gewohnte Umgebung vernichtet hat .
Jetzt weiß ich ja, was mich erwartet.


----------



## Sethnix (29. April 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*

Finde es bislang deutlich übersichtlicher als 10.10 allerdings kann ich nicht mehr scrollen 

Naja Google ist mein freund ^^


----------



## Reigenspieler (29. April 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*

Bei meiner GTx 560 ruckelt Unity sehr unangenehm. Gnome 3 dagegen ist super flüssig. Ich werde wohl ein Gnome-Jünger bleiben.


----------



## riedochs (29. April 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*

Ich bleibe vorerst auf 10.04 LTS. Abwarten bis die ersten Probleme beseitigt sind.


----------



## Ezio (29. April 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*

Auf meinem PC und 2 Notebooks bereits installiert mit Gnome 3, finde ich persönlich besser.
Für mein MBP gibts leider noch keinen Wlan Treiber, sonst funktioniert alles perfekt sogar Multitouch und Sondertasten.


----------



## Reigenspieler (29. April 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*



riedochs schrieb:


> Ich bleibe vorerst auf 10.04 LTS. Abwarten bis die ersten Probleme beseitigt sind.


 Das ist auch das Vernünftigste. Wenn man aber immer das neueste Eye Candy haben möchte muss man leider mit den Problemen leben.


----------



## Thunderstom (29. April 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*



MG42 schrieb:


> Verdammt, die Aktualisierung funz net... Werd mich mal im Ubuntu-Forum umhören müssen, wenn es weiterhin nicht klappt, Manche Pakete können nicht installiert werden, weil irgendwelche dafür benötigten Pakete vorher (!!!)  installiert hätten werden müssen... Verdammt, ich könnt grad . Ich werds wahrscheinlich mit der Holzhammer-Methode anpacken müssen, Iso laden, brennen, booten, formatieren, installen, fertig... Wenns irgendeine Möglichkeit gäbe dass ich das tun muss, bzw. es einfach ne Aktualisierung über die CD (Live CD), ja das könnte klappen...
> Jedenfalls gabs schon schlechtes Feedback bei ubuntuusers, 11.04 ist ein Schritt in die falsche Richtung ! nach der Aktualisierung, die letzten Endes dem User die gewohnte Umgebung vernichtet hat .
> Jetzt weiß ich ja, was mich erwartet.


 Dann installiere die Pakete doch einfach 
mit sudo apt-get install paketxy


----------



## goliath (29. April 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*

Hi, kann man das auch von nem USB Stick starten ???

Und vor allem, werden Fritz WLAN Sticks erkannt ????

Hatte mal das c´t bankix vor kurzem probiert, das bekomm ich net am laufen mit dem WLAN Stick


----------



## Reigenspieler (29. April 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*



goliath schrieb:


> Hi, kann man das auch von nem USB Stick starten ???
> 
> Und vor allem, werden Fritz WLAN Sticks erkannt ????
> 
> Hatte mal das c´t bankix vor kurzem probiert, das bekomm ich net am laufen mit dem WLAN Stick


Du kannst es auch von der CD starten und ausprobieren. Laut AVM gibt es Linux-Treiber. Klick mich

Edit: Schau mal auf der Ubuntu Seite bei Download und 2.


----------



## TheMF6265 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*

habs heute bei meiner Sis installiert und mir gefällts richtig gut, sie als "unerfahrene" kommt aber auch recht gut zurecht mein ich...


----------



## laos (30. April 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*

@goliath:

Falls du noch kein Ubuntu besitzt, kannst du mit dem Programm "unetbootin" einen USB-Stick erstellen, von dem aus du Ubuntu testen oder installieren kannst (live-image runterladen und als iso auswählen). WLAN sollte seit der neuen Kernel-Version in jeder Form funktionieren, weil nun auch Broadcom (als letzter Hersteller) die Treiber auf open-source umgestellt hat.


----------



## sentinel1 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*

Wie sieht es denn mit Unterstützung für Intel - Wlan bei Notebooks aus ?


----------



## Ezio (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*

Funktioniert eigentlich immer außer bei manchen sehr neuen Notebooks (Sandy Bridge). Bei meinem MBP 2011 wird z.B. kein Wlan erkannt.


----------



## d00mfreak (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*

Mal sehen, wie sich der Verzicht von Gnome bei Ubuntu auswirkt. Ich bin ja der Meinung, dass sich die meisten User eher mit dem Desktop "verbunden" fühlen, als mit der Distribution.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Das klingt soweit sehr nett. Ich sollte ernsthaft über eine Linux-Distribution nachdenken.


 Der Post ist zwar schon ne Weile her, aber...
definitiv! Ja, das solltest du! 
Ich hab auch im Moment Windows 7 und Ubuntu 10.04 PAE auf meinem System laufen. Momentan bin ich in Linux drin. Windows nutze ich eigendlich nur noch als reines Spielesystem.
Linux sieht bei mir schöner aus als Windows, es ist deutlich schneller und sicherer und zieht viel weniger Arbeitsspeicher (Windows 7 ca. 1GB, Ubuntu 10.04 ca. 400MB - trotz "Aero-Oberfläche"). Nvidia hat auf Linux den selben Treibersupport wie auf Windows (AMD soll nicht so gut sein, hab ich mir sagen lassen...) und sogar CUDA und OpenCL laufen ohne Anstand. Ich musste nichtmal was extra runterladen 
Linux ist einfach super 
gRUß; cAPS


----------



## KILLTHIS (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*

Ah, interessant. Na, schauen wir mal, wann ich das Bewerkstellige. Bisher habe ich noch keine Linux-Erfahrung, aber fürs reine Surfen und Musik hören wäre es schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*

Es lohnt sich auf alle Fälle 
Am Anfang ist es zwar wirklich nicht leicht (da es eben nicht Windows ist), aber es lohnt sich wirklich.


----------



## Gast20141127 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Nvidia hat auf Linux den selben Treibersupport wie auf Windows (AMD soll nicht so gut sein, hab ich mir sagen lassen...)


Seit 2008 gibts jedes Monat ebenso wie für Windows einen neuen Linux-Treiber für x86 und x64.
Das dürfte wohl reichen, oder?

Aktuell gibts für die HD2/3/4/5/6 genau so wie für Windows den Catalyst 11.4 .
Nur die ganz neuen HD67xx sind noch nicht implentiert.
_(Automated installer and Display Drivers for X.Org 6.7, 6.8, 6.9, 7.0, 7.1, 7.2, 7.3, 7.4, 7.5, or 7.6)_

für die alten X-Serien  (PCIe&AGP) gibts den 9.3 von März 2009
_(Automated installer and Display Drivers for X.Org 6.7, 6.8, 6.9, 7.0, 7.1, 7.2, 7.3, or 7.4)_

...immer dieses "hörensagen"....wenn man nichts weiß, besser einfach mal nichts sagen.....

*@Topic:*
Bitte beachten:
Wer das OS auf Deutsch haben will, der soll sich die DVD-Version runterladen.
Die CD-Edition ist nur Englisch!


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*

okay, tschuldigung 
Ich hab das von jemandem, der sich für gewöhnlich mit Linux recht gut auskennt.
Mal ein "sorry" von mir


----------



## Gast20141127 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*

n.P. 
aber es wird halt immer noch oft in die Kerbe "ATI/AMD Sche.ß Treiber Support" gehauen, obwohl das lange schon nicht mehr so ist.
So mancher nV-Fanboi wird das aber wohl in 10 Jahren noch behaupten....


----------



## Ezio (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*

Bei AMD sollte man den freien Treiber nutzen, der proprietäre taugt wirklich nichts.


----------



## Clawhammer (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*

Also wer keine Ahnung vom Linux hat sollte die Finger von lassen ich hab mir eben meine Windows Partition zerschossen. Muss jetzt alles neuinstallen. Dafür ist die CD wiederum gut als Livecd xD


----------



## Jimini (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*



berliner_bengel schrieb:


> Also wer keine Ahnung vom Linux hat sollte die Finger von lassen ich hab mir eben meine Windows Partition zerschossen. Muss jetzt alles neuinstallen. Dafür ist die CD wiederum gut als Livecd xD


 
Sowas ist ärgerlich, kann aber bei den heutigen *Ubuntu-Installern nicht mehr in die "Linux ist nur was für Cracks"-Schublade geschoben werden. Die vorgeschlagenen Optionen können in der Regel (so habe ich es zumindest bei den letzten 10 Setups erfahren) bedenkenlos übernommen werden. Möglicherweise ist aber auch nur der MBR der Windows-Partition hinüber? Wenn ja, kannst du diesen mit Hilfe der Windows-CD reparieren.

Was das AMD-Ati-Problem angeht: zumindest unter Gentoo hatte ich mit der etwa 2 Jahre alten Grafikkarte meiner Freundin extreme Probleme, 3D-Beschleunigung zum Laufen zu bekommen. Nvidia-Karten hingegen laufen bisher immer problemlos bei mir.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Ezio (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*



berliner_bengel schrieb:


> Also wer keine Ahnung vom Linux hat sollte die Finger von lassen ich hab mir eben meine Windows Partition zerschossen. Muss jetzt alles neuinstallen. Dafür ist die CD wiederum gut als Livecd xD


 
Man sollte beim Multiboot immer die Partitionen selbst festlegen, sonst macht der Installer oft unerwünschte Änderungen.


----------



## entropie (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*



gustlegga schrieb:


> ...immer dieses "hörensagen"....wenn man nichts weiß, besser einfach mal nichts sagen.....



Leider ist es halt doch so das man amd vergessen kann wenn man auf highend Distributionen setzt.

Catalyst was once a precompiled package offered by Arch in the extra repository, but as of March 2009, official support has been dropped because of dissatisfaction with the quality and speed of development of the proprietary driver. (https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI_Catalyst)

Wie man der Wiki entnehmen kann supportet catalyst leider nicht das aktuelle Xorg. Amd ist besser geworden aber die RollingRelase-Distros schafft bisher nur nvidia.

Und wenn man eine schnelle und extrem anpassbare Distribution sucht kommt man eben nicht um arch bzw gentoo herum.

Edit: mal arch news gelesen. Selbst die nvidia Treiber für alte Karten halten dem Tempo nicht stand xD nur der Standart nvidia Treiber für neue Karten hält stand. Gnome3 nach 3 Wochen im stable ist schon was tolles!


----------



## Rollora (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Das klingt soweit sehr nett. Ich sollte ernsthaft über eine Linux-Distribution nachdenken.


Dazu müsstest nur noch eine andere Graka kaufen, AMD und Linux vertragen sich immer noch lange nicht perfekt


----------



## Reigenspieler (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*

Mit meiner AMD-Karte ist mir Linux immer eingefroren. Jetzt mit Nvidia kein einziges mal  !


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*

Mhh... scheint wohl doch was dran zu sein


----------



## goliath (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*

Hi,

mal eine Frage: Wie funktioniert dass denn, wenn ich Ubuntu vom USB Stick mit Uneetbootin installiere
und per Fritz WLAN machen möchte.

Ich muss ja den Netzwerkschlüssel usw. eingeben. Wird dass dann auf dem USB Stick gespeichert ??
Oder nicht  Dann muss ich ja jedesmal mein PW dort neu eingeben


----------



## Heuamöbe (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*

Ich hatte auch ziemliche Probleme, den Treiber für meine HD6850 zu finden und zu intallieren. Die ersten paar Monate gab es gar keinen Treiber! Seit 11.1 glaube ich läuft aber alles perfekt, wenn man den Treiber einmal draufhat. Ich kann es also auch AMD Nutzern nur wärmstens empfehlen, sich Linux mal anzusehen. Ich nutze übrigens Linux Mint Debian Edition. 

Eine gute Anleitung:
Ubuntu Maverick Installation Guide - cchtml.com


Edit: Ich habe mal 11.4 von CD getestet und habe mit meiner HD6850 keine Einschränkungen bemerkt. Unity startete auf jeden Fall und dieses setzt ja 3D-Unterstützung voraus. Auch hatte ich Out-of-the-Box volle Bildschirmauflösung (1920p*1080p), was bei älteren Ubuntu-Versionen so nicht möglich war.

Unity finde ich allgemein recht ansprechend, es ist natürlich eine Umgewöhnung. Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, das Unity sich vor allem bei mobilen Geräten mit Touchscreen anbietet. Ich werde aber ersteinmal bei Gnome2 bleiben.


----------



## sinthor4s (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*

Mal sehen wie die neue Version ist... aber ausprobiert wird erstmal im VMware -Player


----------



## spionkaese (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04 veröffentlicht*



Heuamöbe schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch ziemliche Probleme, den Treiber für meine HD6850 zu finden und zu intallieren. Die ersten paar Monate gab es gar keinen Treiber! Seit 11.1 glaube ich läuft aber alles perfekt, wenn man den Treiber einmal draufhat. Ich kann es also auch AMD Nutzern nur wärmstens empfehlen, sich Linux mal anzusehen. Ich nutze übrigens Linux Mint Debian Edition.
> 
> Eine gute Anleitung:
> Ubuntu Maverick Installation Guide - cchtml.com
> ...


 
Ist Unity nicht eigentlich für Net/Notebooks gedacht?
Auf nem 1080p Monitor macht das platzsparende Design dann ja nicht soo viel Sinn, oder?


----------

